# Brook trout...who needs them?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I hit the jackpot on longear sunfish on Saturday. I landed 19 of them in barely 2 hours of fishing. Also sprinkled in some spotted bass, a rock bass, and a random dink crappie.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Neat !
They sure are beautiful creatures.
Longears were my first fly fishing targets and still one of my favorite fish in Ohio waters. I can't stay off the small creeks. 
Nice way to enjoy the end of summer.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Got a few more yesterday, this may be the prettiest on the year. Took a size 10 deer hair slider.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I had limited time to fish this weekend, so I went down to my creek and caught about a dozen of these guys. I was amazed at the vibrant colors, the one in the water had a red belly, I was hoping for a stray smb but was happy the Pumpkinseeds liked my offerings. sorry about the double pix


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

They are actually longear sunfish, not pumpkinseeds. I used to make the same ID mistake. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/longear-sunfish


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

TheCream said:


> They are actually longear sunfish, not pumpkinseeds. I used to make the same ID mistake.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/longear-sunfish


Yes, I am aware of that just always referred to them as pumpkin seeds


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice pics Cream, that is a sweet spot you have there to chase fish; tight quartered and very secluded just the type of water I like to seek out. I would be remiss if I did not respond to your heading by saying; personally I prefer a high altitude Rhododendron lined mountain stream for me to chase brookies!


----------

